# door jamb repair



## sadie (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey I was wandering if any one see this new product out on the web called kwik jam a door jamb repair kit I order the product and found that it fixes broken crack or kickins my door was kickin I called around contractor told me several hundreds dollars to fix I found this product on the web at www.Pebent.com or kwik jam.com or kwik jam.usa recomend this product for everyone it was easy to install and didnt cost that much now if they kickins my door again they wont be breaking the jamb.


----------



## CraigFL (Jun 15, 2006)

And when the spammers don't get the link right?...


----------



## sadie (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry I put the wrong website down so i look it up it right now                                                                                           ................


----------

